# Liquid egg whites



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of a supermarket or shop stocking (Liquid egg whites) in the Nerja area. They are available in the major supermarkets in the UK,produced by a Belgium firm, I've been on their website they export to France but not Spain, so I'm wondering if there is a Spanish firm with same product. Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

emlyn said:


> Does anyone know of a supermarket or shop stocking (Liquid egg whites) in the Nerja area. They are available in the major supermarkets in the UK,produced by a Belgium firm, I've been on their website they export to France but not Spain, so I'm wondering if there is a Spanish firm with same product. Thanking you in anticipation.


Makro do them.. but you have to be a business to go there!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

xicoalc said:


> Makro do them.. but you have to be a business to go there!


I've seen liquid egg for sale in several supermarkets here, like Carrefour. Look for claras de huevo, in cartons, in chill sections. 
You can get in online too:
Clara de huevo líquido pasteurizado Ovonovo 500 g. -


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

They do sell them in Mercadona, Emlyn, look for the label as described in Madliz's post.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you to all who have replied ,I shall check out Mercadona when we arrive in 2 weeks.


----------

